

Show HN: My proposal for a gem to manage DB content migrations - 5vforest
https://gist.github.com/2975651

======
5vforest
Any and all feedback is appreciated... I'm relatively young and inexperienced,
so I'm not quite sure if I'm approaching this from the right direction or not.

